# A SEASONAL WALK



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

There must be loads of good walking coutry where we all live or vist so it would be nice to see where all the fellow stickmakers walk ,you must make the sticks for use

Last summers walk in the moutains above Nice Francewhilst visting the daughter and grandchildren .A long snake like drive up the moutaim and very big drops dowm the ravines

A old washhouse in the village


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Well, here's some shots from a variety of parks near where I live in different seasons.

My wife, standing by a recently fallen beech at the small park called Warren Woods, one of the 3 woodlands in the state if Michigan still considered "primeval."









A shot of an old yellow poplar, more often called Tulip Tree around here. Also from a "primeval" woods, called Russ woods. The tree is probably over 200 years old, and about 150 ft. high. There used to be one nearby that was over 300 years, and 200 ft. You can get an idea of the age be realizing that trees under 50 years old have smooth grey bark, and the thick ridged brown bark only comes w. great age.









A shot of the flower of a tulip tree. When in blossom, the ground is covered with the petals. There's one place I found near Lake Michigan where there is a dune crest right next to a stand of tulip tree. A remarkable sight to se a forest canopy like a garden in bloom.









A shot of some spring flowers also in Russ woods. Many of the older growth woods have huge populations of flowers that bloom in the spring for just a few days before the canopy shades them away.









A shot across the field to the "arboretum," at the Fernwood Botanical Gardens. Thousands of plants have name tags placed by them, and so I've learned to recognize a good number of trees..









We live about 25 miles, as the crow flies, from Lake Michigan. The boarder of the lake has many parks and nature preserves. Here's a shot from a park called Grand Mere.









A shot of a nice stand of sassafras in a state park called Potato Creek. Many, many days spent wandering around there.









And lastly, an urban park. A shot from Chicago's Millenium Park taken just after dawn.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its good to see some phots from a walkers piont of veiw all i see about america are tourist photos or from films, its the everyday natuaral things gives a better idea of the country side as there is such a varible range of views from one country. There is quite a range of views over here all of which are great to look at and different to what you see but we have nothing like deserts and the grand cannon yellowstone park etc


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A few pics of a place called spurn point a nature reserve very bleak 4 mile walk to the lighthouse ,Its no longer possable to reach by land anymore winter stroms has washed away the land between the mainland and the lighthouse usually a winter refuge foe birds


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

walking through my old village of Muston with the view in front of old house ,and Flamborough head .The sea frett was rolling in not much chance of getting photos of the coast line.But home for lots of sa birds and breeding ground for puffins


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

To wet to harvest shanks today went for a walk in the local churh(St Botolphs) or the stump a sits know locally Its a typical calendar church. Started building 1309 finished 1425

And has 52 amazing stainglass windows for the week in a year not all origanal now most replaced

12 stone pillars supporting the roof

7 doors days per week

24 steps to the libary for the hour per day

365 steps up the tower days in a a year

60 steps on each side of the church to the lower roof level one set for the mins in a hour the other for seconds per min.

some of the window and some pics of the carvings some underneath the choir seats some stone carving on the walls one includes the green man a kick back from the driuds i understand you call it a wood sprit now


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Theres far to may pics to show but just a few more if you can stand it.just a few pics of some of the buildings in the town .1st shodfriare hall.2 used as a snooker palour

2ndblackfriars built about1288.heavily restored now the art centre

3rd the Guildhall where the pigrim fathers where imprisoned after being betrayed by the dutch captain .7 familes i think about 20 people in toatl built in 1390.There was only 2 cells but they where given the freedom of the guildhall as they had a lot of symphay with the local people( a poor pic of one of the cells).And due to this they where givin there freedom.Its now the local museum.The last pic is of the court room where there where tried .Sorry about the quality of the pics but playing around with my new camers


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

three more pics of amusing carvings that are in the process of being preseverd

one shows a boy being birched and using a book to prtect himeself.one is of some cooks enjoying themseleves in a kitchen and the third is a coup[le of bears playing a organ (this is the earlyist known ref to a organ there is)


----------

